# My Chevelle 467 first start



## SS396driver (Mar 30, 2015)

To be fair the engine had been broken in an a dyno first. This was the actual first start in the car 467 ci 530 hp. Summer 2013


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 30, 2015)

This was after several hours of tinkering with priming the oil and fuel. Had a problem with the ignition not getting full 12v at first but a new battery and heavier wire to the distributor solved that.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 30, 2015)

I've got a '69 SS El Camino with the 396 4sp combo I'm in the process of restoring. Hope to have it back on the road this summer! The 396 in it is brand new and dyno'd 5oo+ hp as well!


----------



## Uncle John (Apr 2, 2015)

SS396driver said:


> To be fair the engine had been broken in an a dyno first. This was the actual first start in the car 467 ci 530 hp. Summer 2013




Sounds great! Big block I presume?


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 3, 2015)

Uncle John said:


> Sounds great! Big block I presume?



Yes started life as a 454 motor


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 3, 2015)

Sounds nice from the front. Now go to the back and lets hear the pipes talk.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 3, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> I've got a '69 SS El Camino with the 396 4sp combo I'm in the process of restoring. Hope to have it back on the road this summer! The 396 in it is brand new and dyno'd 5oo+ hp as well!


I have one of these also when i have time to get to it


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have one of these also when i have time to get to it



I don't actually own mine yet. It was my father in laws and is now part of his estate. He had started the restoration in 1992 and passed away in 2013. He has been talking about it for as long as I've known him but the family had always given him a hard time about the car saying it would never be on the road again. I feel like his dream of having that car done helped him through some hard times so I really want to finish it for him. Unfortunately his estate was insolvent so lawyers have gotten involved and they have valued it for more than I feel it is worth. It's been sitting in my shop shop for two years now while we take care of the rest of his estate but it's time to either buy it or sell it. I've got that 396 left over from an older project and this would be the perfect match for it! I've just got to get the El Camino for a price that won't leave me completely upside down by the time I finish it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is mine ,i am rounding up parts for it still ,has matching #s engine block and transmission still ,original rims even guy i got it from has owned since 1978 ,and he knew the car as early as 1972 ,20 years ago i told him the if you ever wanna sell it line ,and last year he stopped by and told me it was for sale ,has some rust to fix ,but it is the real deal ss 396 car


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 3, 2015)

Funny, your pic looks real familiar!

Here was the day I brought mine home:



2787 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 8, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Sounds nice from the front. Now go to the back and lets hear the pipes talk.



I'll have to do one from the back . Car has Dougs ceramic headers with Pypes SS 3 inch pipes into street pro mufflers with turn downs just before the rear axle. Car is a real deal SS vin starts with 138. You guys are killing me here I want a El Camino


----------

